# Vos applis préférées pour iPhone/iTouch Jailbreakés



## greggorynque (30 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

afin de de pas déraper dans d'autres fils, voici un fil dédié aux applications pour iphone jailbreakés.

*Pour FirmWare 2.0 et + seulement !*

Par contre pas d'applications piratées, mais parlons juste des applications uniquement disponible avec jail break.

N'hesitez pas a nous donner les sources correspondantes quand elles ne sont pas intégrèes d'origine dans cydia ou installer4

J'utilse pour ma part:

*Rename*, très pratique pour renommer les applications 
*PdaNet*, permet d'utiliser l'iphone comme modem 3G !
*BossPrefs*, bien sur qui permet d'activer/désactiver les reseaux (3G, Wifi, Edge, ...) à volonté et de cacher les applications non désirées du springboard
*Five icon Dock*, permet d'avoir 5 icones dans le dock, super car permet d'ajouter les SMS !


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Septembre 2008)

change ton titre en "jaibreaké" et non pas "non jaibreaké"
Tu as eu un copié-collé malheureux 

Edit : 
J'utilise 
-5 icon
-Winterboard : pour modifier l'apparence
-Bosspref, comme tout le monde 
-Wifitoggle : permet de passer de la 3G au wifi en 3 secondes 
-dtunes
-cycorder : enregistreur video.


----------



## greggorynque (30 Septembre 2008)

héhé j'ai demandé a un modo car je ne peux plus le modifier... (j'espère qu'ils vont l'epingler aussi !)

+1 pour *winterboard *que je n'ai même pas pensé a citer...

*Stack* est pas mal aussi mais incompatible avec *Five icon* malheureusement


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2008)

Je me suis permis de corriger le titre.


----------



## nicolasf (2 Octobre 2008)

Bonne idée ce sujet pour compléter l'autre, même si j'ai tenté et arrêté rapidement le jailbreak Si ça intéresse certains, je ne conseille en effet pas le jailbreak pour plusieurs raisons énoncées ICI.

Ceci dit, si l'on est conscient des problèmes (surtout de ne pas pouvoir revenir facilement en arrière), c'est une expérience à faire tant elle est devenue ultra-simple de nos jours.


Parmi les applications que j'avais testé, j'aimais bien dans le principe *Categories* même si je trouve la réalisation un peu moins satisfaisante. Et pour les utilisateurs de Last.fm, *Scrobbler* est pas mal si vous avez une connexion Internet quand vous écoutez de la musique...

Mais comme je l'explique dans l'article donné ci-dessus, je n'ai trouvé aucune application justifiant à elle-seule le jailbreak.


----------



## Moulick (7 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
je viens juste d'entrer dans le monde du jailbreaking après quelques hésitations. Finalement tout se passe bien pour l'instant. Je dirai même que je suis content de l'avoir fait, je voulais 1/pouvoir avoir un fond d'écran sous les applications 2/naviguer plus simplement dans mes app. J'y ai trouvé tout ça et même plus encore.
Mes app phares:
Categories
Five incon dock
Bosspref
Winterboard
Et surtout, surtout, celle qui ne me fera pas déjailbreaké avant un moment : WifiToggle.
Permet en une touche d'activer/désactiver le wifi. En effet dans mon merveilleux pays je n'ai pas la 3g ni même l'edge d'ailleurs, et donc je passe mon temps à activer/desactiver le wifi. Même avec bosspref c'était fastidieux. Maintenant c'est two finger in the noze.
Et avec Cydia, j'ai un peu l'impression de me retrouver sous linux avec les installeurs d'app. Ca me fait quelque chose.


----------



## Moulick (7 Octobre 2008)

En complément je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il existe la même chose que wifitoggle mais pour le Bluetooth il s'agit de swapBT


----------



## fpoil (7 Octobre 2008)

BossPrefs : incontournable

BossTools : pas encore installé mais vu qu'il me reste 70mo sur ma partition dédiée aux applis je ne vais pas tarder

Pdanet : L'application à avoir pour du surf mobile sur un netbook ou un laptop


----------



## Moulick (7 Octobre 2008)

Bien, y a stacks aussi. Permet d'avoir les "aux combien controversés" stacks du mac. Avec une petite manip facilement trouvable sur le net, on l'associe à 5 icons puis un petit tour sur bosspref pour les "effacer" du springboard et hop le tour est joué. Je rappelle quand même que ces petits jeux peuvent nuire à la santé de l'iphone. SO be carrefull.


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Octobre 2008)

J'ai acheté Intelliscreen, une appli qui gère l'affichage sur l'écran de veille, et un certain nombre d'évènements graphiques, comme les popups.
Ça permet d'afficher sure l'écran de veille les infos de l'agenda, les mails arrivés, les sms arrivés, la météo, les flux rss. Beaucoup de choses. 
Chaque type d'info est paramétrable.
Intellliscreen affiche aussi les alertes de téléphone, et empêche les popups des SMS.
Payante, donc, mais bien faite. Et mises à jour régulières.

J'utilise beaucoup aussi FileViewer et Docs, qui me permettent de lire tous les formats reçus par mail, sauf les powerpoint ;
SwirlyMMS, qui fait son boulot de MMS ;
ContactXFer, qui me permet de transférer des fiches contacts à travers le réseau;
et aussi AppBackup, pour tout réinstaller automatiquement après un restore.

Et toutes les lignes de commandes qui me permettent d'utiliser l'iphone comme un disque dur.


----------



## fpoil (8 Octobre 2008)

Je suis à Kiev en ce moment (p... de pays de m... soit dit en passant) et viens de tester Fring via mon compte sip free en wifi dans un café internet avec un appel gratuit vers un fixe français : nickel.

A 2,90 euros la minute via orange, belle économie.

Merci Fring.


----------



## F118I4 (9 Octobre 2008)

*BossPrefs : pref système
*Winterboard: custo
*PocketTouch pour la fonction iPod sans sortir la main de la poche
*Podcaster: l' App rejeter de l' Appstore
*MxTube comme Youtube mais en mieux DL ou Stream , qualité wifi avec le réseau 3G.
*Cycorder: pour la prise de vidéo avec le son (biensûr)
Je préfère NetShare à PDANet
*AppShare (illégale) DL d' App ...
*Installous (illégale) Installation d' App
*Fring (patché) (illégale) utilisation de la 3G , edge etc...


----------



## fpoil (9 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de testé cycorder: vraiment bien fait.

Questions :

Quel est à votre avis le meilleur finder pour iphone (appstore ou cydia de préférences gratuit)?
Peut on envoyer les films faits avec cycorder par mail via l'iphone? avec swirlymms?

 merci


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Octobre 2008)

Le MobileFinder de Saurik, sur cydia, est pas mal.

Pour les vidéos, tout dépend de là où elles s'enregistrent. A partir de mobilemail, tu ne peux pas acceder aux pièces jointes dans /var/mobile/Media.

Tu peux le faire à partir de SwirlyMMS, mais je ne sais pas si il y a une restriction de taille des pièces embarquées. Avec des photos, ça passe sans problème.


----------



## sebalex (29 Octobre 2008)

Salut, J'ai bien lu ton message et ai essayé d'installer IntelliScreen. Je veux bien acheter une licence. Mais le problème c'est que quand je lance l'app. elle se ferme au bout d'une seconde. De ce fait, je n'arrive pas à voir le numéro de l'app. pour acheter la licence. Pour ton info, j'ai un iPhone 3G avec 2.1 comme firmware.

As-tu une idée ?


Merci


----------



## Moulick (30 Octobre 2008)

Y a certaines app qui font peu ou prou la même chose. Je pense à status notifier et widget status... Le tout gratuitement. Combiné à iblacklister...


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Octobre 2008)

sebalex a dit:


> Salut, J'ai bien lu ton message et ai essayé d'installer IntelliScreen. Je veux bien acheter une licence. Mais le problème c'est que quand je lance l'app. elle se ferme au bout d'une seconde. De ce fait, je n'arrive pas à voir le numéro de l'app. pour acheter la licence. Pour ton info, j'ai un iPhone 3G avec 2.1 comme firmware.
> 
> As-tu une idée ?
> 
> ...



Non, je n'ai pas d'idée sur les causes de l'instabilité. Tu devrais les contacter, via leur site.



Moulick a dit:


> Y a certaines app qui font peu ou prou la même chose. Je pense à status notifier et widget status... Le tout gratuitement. Combiné à iblacklister...



Heu... comment dire ?
D'abord, status notifier et son widget ne permettent pas d'afficher sur l'écran de veille les infos qu'affichent intelliscreen, et ensuite, ça ne pourrait former un tout ressemblant à intelliscreen qu'en le combinant avec un gestionnaire de "privacy" comme iBlacklist, efectivement. 
Mais avec iBlacklist, on est plus dans une solution gratuite. Iblacklist vaut 12$, quand intelliscreen en vaut 9,9.
Je vois donc pas bien l'intérêt de ta remarque. Si à la limite tu m'avais parlé de psyl à la place de iBlacklist...
Le problème de fragmenter plein de fonctions en plein de softs différents, c'est celui de l'interaction entre ces softs, et de la multiplication des risques de plantages.


----------



## F118I4 (30 Octobre 2008)

Ce qui est bien avec StatusNotifier c' est qu' il y a plein de thèmes sur Macthèmes et ils sont superbes: simples , jolies et efficaces contrairement à Intelliscren.
De plus intelliscreen est incompatible avec backgrounder.
Pour finir , winterboard et StatusNotifier sont des soft gratuits et iBlacklist est payant mais tu peux t ' en servir sans qu' il soit enregistrer [...]


Evite les solutions illégales. Merci.


----------



## Moulick (31 Octobre 2008)

L'intérêt de ma remarque était de montrer qu'il y avait des alternatives à Intelliscreen, et gratuites. Ni plus ni moins. (Bon je me suis un peu planté sur iblacklist, je le reconnais). Je ne l'ai pas fait pour la ramener, ni quoi que ce soit d'autre. Je fais part de ma maigre expérience c'est tout. Après vous en faites ce que vous voulez.
PS: Que ce soit des modos ou de simples chalands, je trouve parfois que les remarques sont teintées d'un rien d'agressivité que je ne comprend pas. Je dis ça pour le "Je vois donc pas bien l'intérêt de ta remarque."
Merci


----------



## naas (1 Novembre 2008)

Diskaid pour recupérer facilement ses films faits sous cycorder.


----------



## kanak (30 Novembre 2008)

Hello!

Je donne juste mon avis quant au jailbreak...
J'ai essayé, c'était simple a faire mais rien a fonctionné comme il le fallait: customize, l'application qui m'a donnée envie de jailbreaker ne fontionnait pas pour finalement planter a chaque demarrage. De plus j'ai enchainé les problèmes avec les appli de base de l'iphone... Bref, j'ai du restaurer le ptit gars et tout refaire de zéro: plus de sauvegarde de mes jeux, classement des icônes, mais au moins, plus de plantage !


----------



## Moulick (30 Novembre 2008)

En fait c'est winterboard qu'il faut utiliser et pas customize. Ceci dit moi aussi j'ai arrêté le jailbreak... mais je le regrette pour plein de truc, sauf les plantages à répétition. Elanien.


----------



## naas (1 Décembre 2008)

Il y a plusieurs raisons aux plantages: les logiciels installes a tour de bras n'aident pas du tout.


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

​
Il y a Kate ( gartuit ) dans Cydia


----------



## kanak (1 Décembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> Il y a plusieurs raisons aux plantages: les logiciels installes a tour de bras n'aident pas du tout.


A tour de bras ? Que veux tu dire ? La seule appli tierce était customize. Le plantage qui m'a fait radicalement changer d'avis était celui de l'appli téléphone, un peu embêtant pour un téléphone...


----------



## Daddo (7 Décembre 2008)

Mes applis préférées :

- StatusNotifier (Cydia) : indispensable, je trouve.
- SBSettings (Cydia) : extrêmement pratique, je ne saurais plus m'en passer pour ma part.
- Pysl (Cydia) : incontournable, puisque ça permet de supprimer ces insupportables pop-up des SMS !
- Five Icon Dock (Cydia) : très pratique.

Et enfin, une petite mise en garde sur Intelliscreen :
une fois l'appli installée, toutes mes icônes se sont retrouvées mélangées n'importe comment sur mon springboard ! Je l'ai donc désinstallée, mais ça n'a rien changé, mes icônes se baladaient d'un bout à l'autre du springboard à leur gré quand j'essayais de les réorganiser. Elles ne restaient pas où je les mettais dès que j'avais le dos tourné. 
Et, bien pire, je n'ai plus eu accès à la fonction téléphone en appuyant sur la petite icône verte avec le téphone... Impossible de passer un coup de fil. J'ai donc du, ô joie, restaurer mon appareil pour le remettre dans son état d'origine. Et recommencer tout à zéro, jailbreak et tout et tout. Alors soyez prudents...


----------



## Daddo (7 Décembre 2008)

Ah, j'oubliais : CopierciN (Cydia). Pas mal du tout pour remplacer les vrais copier-coller qui manquent cruellement.


----------



## greggorynque (7 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Il y a Kate ( gartuit ) dans Cydia



Dans quelle source ? et ca sert a quoi ?


----------



## La mouette (8 Décembre 2008)

Source: Installer -> Utilitaire

Modification de l'interface utilisateur
Deux option une gratuite , l'autre payante


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2008)

Xgps
Essayé ce matin. 
Effacé 2 h après. 
Pas assez d'ameliorations par rapport à cartes 
Indication de vitesse trop fluctuante.


----------



## chocolove (13 Décembre 2008)

en parlant de Cydia je l'ai plus et je n'arrive plus à le remettre (par contre je suis sur itouch version 2.0 mais de la première génération)


----------



## naas (13 Décembre 2008)

hop hop


----------



## gabilolo (31 Décembre 2008)

+1 pour PdaNet


----------



## greggorynque (2 Février 2009)

Avec le nouveau module permettant de cracker les applications, qqun pourrais t'il récupérer francilly afin d'en faire profiter tout le monde ?

(cela ne dépassera pas le cadre de l'interdiction du jailbreak puisque cette application n'est plus comercialisée, il n'est pas interdit de la recuperer)

Si un admin va contre cette demande, merci de ne pas taper, je trouve juste digne des devellopeurs de ce logiciel de continuer à le faire tourner, sachant que la RATP l'a faite ejecter juste pour conserver l'exclusivité avec leur appli moisie...


----------



## rody95 (2 Février 2009)

kikou non qd j installe des applications dites cracké impossible de les faire synchronisé sur mon iphone 
il me dis certaines applications n ont pu etre installer car une ou plusieurs erreurs se sont produites
et qd je clique ca dis : very tv n as pas été installé car elle n as pass pu faire l objet d une vérification...
please help me


----------



## greggorynque (2 Février 2009)

Heuuu tu penses vraiment que l'on a le droit de t'aider pour ca ?

Fouille dans cydia ou des forums pirates et tu trouveras ta solution, on parle ici d'applications pour telephone jailbreakés, pas d'applis officielle crackées...


----------



## greggorynque (2 Février 2009)

Au fait, j'ai téléchargé et acheté la nouvelle version d'adblock pour les firmware 2.0, et sincèrement, pour 2&#8364;, c'est une affaire, ca accélère grandement le chargement de nombreuses pages, et l'applis est très stable (même si certaines pubs resistent  )

J'ai recu le serial iùediatement après mon paiement, et ca vaut vraiment vraiment le coup !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> Heuuu tu penses vraiment que l'on a le droit de t'aider pour ca ?
> 
> Fouille dans cydia ou des forums pirates et tu trouveras ta solution, on parle ici d'applications pour telephone jailbreakés, pas d'applis officielle crackées...



Voila. On a déjà un pied dans l'illégalité avec le jailbreak, pas la peine d'y mettre l'autre avec du crackage d'applis payantes. :hein:

C'est aussi une question de respect. Il y a des gens qui vivent de leur applications. Merci de penser à eux.


----------



## naas (3 Février 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> ... je trouve juste digne des devellopeurs de ce logiciel de continuer à le faire tourner, sachant que la RATP l'a faite ejecter juste pour conserver l'exclusivité avec leur appli moisie...


sauf que l'appli en question utilisait les ressources de ratp qui elles sont gratuites, et c'est la raison pour laquelle il s'est fait "jeter"
deux poids deux mesures donc


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

naas a dit:


> sauf que l'appli en question utilisait les ressources de ratp qui elles sont gratuites, et c'est la raison pour laquelle il s'est fait "jeter"
> deux poids deux mesures donc



Ah ?
L'appli n'était pas gratuite ? :mouais:


----------



## greggorynque (3 Février 2009)

Cela n'enlève rien au fait que l'appli officielle est moisie alors que francily etait une super app. que j'ai raté de peu...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

Ca reste du crackage d'applications payantes.
On ne peut donc pas justifier de tels pratiques.


----------



## greggorynque (3 Février 2009)

Je comprend, c'est pour ca que j'y suis allé avec des pincettes, malgré le fait que l'appli ait été retirée de la vente (je regrette vraiment de ne pas l'avoir achetée a temps)

Bref, fin de la parenthèse et retour au sujet...

D'autres personnes ont elles acheté Adblock ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Moulick a dit:


> Y a certaines app qui font peu ou prou la même chose. Je pense à status notifier et widget status... Le tout gratuitement. Combiné à iblacklister...



Salut, je viens d'installer status notifier qui a l'air tres sympa!

le seul probleme est que je n'arrive pas, meme en chipotant a toutes les options, à ce qu'il m'affiche les prochaines activités de l'agenda ou des notes ( par ex une to-do list sur la page d'accueuil)

peux tu m'aider a trouver une solution?

je te remercie


----------



## greggorynque (4 Février 2009)

Il neme semble pas que ce soit possible, mais d'autres applis sous cydia le font surement, a creuser...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> Il neme semble pas que ce soit possible, mais d'autres applis sous cydia le font surement, a creuser...



Si tu as des nouvelles la dessus n'hésite pas a la partager, ca fait des heures que je titille Google qui reste trop muet a mon gout.


----------



## greggorynque (4 Février 2009)

J'ai trouvé !!!!!

Cherche "Lock calendar" sur cydia !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> J'ai trouvé !!!!!
> 
> Cherche "Lock calendar" sur cydia !



GREG tu es un champion!!!!!!!!!!

Un grand merci à toi.

Je trouve le même avec une liste de chose à faire et là je jubile!


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Février 2009)

Dites
j'ai installé pdanet
mais comment ça marche en fait ?
et bossprefs, je l'ai installé et rebooté mais je le vois toujours pas sur le springboard! est-ce normal ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Mais comment n'as-t-on pas encore parlé de XGPS????

Il permet d'avoir plein de cartes Google Offline ( super pour IpodTouch quand on est en vacances sans wi-fi gratuit à proximité.)

J'en dirai un peu plus à mon retour d'irlande quand je l'aurai testée à fond.


----------



## rhyzoo (14 Mars 2009)

j'ai swirllymms ça fontionne bien sur iphone pour envoyer des mms ver les autre telephone mms. 
et a lheure atuelle on a iBluetooth pour iphone. ça marche tres bien pour envoyer/resevoir du fichier, jai testé avec mes encienne telephone nokia 8800 et sonyerison k750i. 


iBluetooth disponible pour iphone jaibreaké sur cydia.


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Mars 2009)

fpoil a dit:


> Pdanet : L'application à avoir pour du surf mobile sur un netbook ou un laptop




J'ai un laptop mais est ce qu'il doit avoir un emplacement spécial 3G ou la connexion avec l'iPhone se fait-il par Wifi entre l'iphone et le netbook par exemple ?

C'est quoi l'espace alloué pour l'installation d'apps parce que je croyais que les 8 Go étaient fait pour tout mais apparemment les apps sont limités dans un dossier de 500 Mo, is that true ?


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2009)

laptop = portable
la connexion se fait par le wifi entre l'iphone et le mac.


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Mars 2009)

Oui oui je savais "^^ mais en faite ce que je voulais dire c'est j'ai un netbook, mais je sais que y'a des netbook qui ont des emplacment spécial pour mettre une puce 3G je crois un truc comme ça donc je voulais savoir si y'avait besoin ou non ... mais merci ^^.


----------



## Amalcrex (19 Mars 2009)

et comment tu démonterais ta puce 3G de l'iphone ?


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2009)

Avé les dents


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Mars 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> et comment tu démonterais ta puce 3G de l'iphone ?



Rhaaaa mais c'est pas possible ça :rateau:  . Voilà je voulais parler de ça xD.

La vérité est au bout du couloir  .


Bon j'avoue je me suis pas plus documenté que ça mais ça parle de mettre une carte 3G dans le netbook donc je pensais à pareil pour l'iPhone mais dans ma tête j'ai mélangé Carte SIM et 3G, donc euh je sais pas en faite .


C'est plus compréhensible là ? .


----------



## Amalcrex (19 Mars 2009)

Oui un peu, surtout avec l'article  
Ça a l'air intéressant comme concept, mais il faut chaque fois enlever sa sim :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Une appli INDISPENSABLE pour moi!







Plus d'infos ici: http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16794833



Le gros manquement qu'il me reste est un moyen de mettre des notes/todolist sur le même lockscreen et là, je serai tout fou!


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Avril 2009)

Euh ouais , pour ça y'a déjà les fenetres de base de l'iPhone, de toute façon , tu sauras que quelqu'un t'as appelé que quand tu regarderas ton iPhone.

Par contre un truc que j'ai vu sur ce topic et que j'ai adoré et qui m'aident trop, c'est Lock Calendar... C'est app est trop excellente car moi qui oublie toujours et qui set obligé de me mettre 12 alarmes pour le même événement pour me prévenir que l'événement arrive, c'est puissant.

Les events apparaissent au même endroit que l'app juste au dessus. Et c'est parfait.



Par contre la où je trouve que l'iPhone suck ou alors c'est juste le mien mais je n'arrive PAS A SENTIR LE VIBREUR de mon iPhone x(. Quand il est dans ma poche et que je me déplace, je ne le sens pas dans ma poche même debout immobile... et pourtant je ne porte pas de baggy ou de pantalons super large. Ca me le faisait pas avec mon précédent Motorola, je trouve ça dommage.



Autre problèmes, Status notifier, ne marche chez moi qu'avec les SMS et encore pas tout le temps , c'est très gênant car , même à repeat toutes les 10 secondes et vibre 50 x , je sens rien ou ça marche pas ...


Voilà , donc si vous trouvez une astuce .


----------



## minot75 (14 Avril 2009)

fpoil a dit:


> Je viens de testé cycorder: vraiment bien fait.
> 
> Questions :
> 
> ...


pour exraire tes videos tu telecharge diskaid pour mac ou pc ,


----------



## lord danone (10 Mai 2009)

Bonjour bonjour ! 

J'aurais voulu savoir si il existait déja une section ou un topic traitant de la personnalisation de l'iphone ?


----------



## airb (12 Mai 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Une appli INDISPENSABLE pour moi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hello pourrai tu m'indiquer la demarche a suivre pour installer cette application svp... merci


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

airb a dit:


> hello pourrai tu m'indiquer la demarche a suivre pour installer cette application svp... merci



Le lien que j'ai passé mon temps à écrire dans mon message ne fonctionne pas chez toi?


----------



## airb (13 Mai 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Le lien que j'ai passé mon temps à écrire dans mon message ne fonctionne pas chez toi?



ben si mais quandd je le telecharge j'arrive pas a le mettre sur mon iphone


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2009)

airb a dit:


> ben si mais quandd je le telecharge j'arrive pas a le mettre sur mon iphone


C'est un theme Winterboard comme n'importe quel theme... Il n'y a rien de spécial si tu es familier avec l'installation de themes, sinon, une petite recherche et tu trouves cela vite fait.

Il est quand même noté noir sur blanc toutes les étapes pour l'installation sur le lien que je t'ai envoyé! Un petit effort en anglais, et c'est parti, j'ai l'impression que tu ne veux pas lire ce qui est écrit sur le lien!

Je ne pense pas que les modos soient d'accord que je commence à expliquer toutes les procédures pour installer ce genre de choses...

Enfin, si j'ai leur feu vert, c'est avec plaisir que je posterai la manière d'installer des themes, qui est familière normalement à tout posseusseur d'Ipod Jailbreaké


----------



## airb (14 Mai 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Le lien que j'ai passé mon temps à écrire dans mon message ne fonctionne pas chez toi?



au fait je peux trouver l'application sur cydia si oui pourrai je avoir le nom de l'application 
merci


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

airb a dit:


> au fait je peux trouver l'application sur cydia si oui pourrai je avoir le nom de l'application
> merci



Au rique de paraitre lourdingue, j'ai mis un lien un lien qui te renvoie sur un article qui contient:

1) le nom de l'appli
2) comment la télécharger
3) comment l'installer
4) comment la paramétrer
5) comment l'utiliser.

Tout cela est inclu dans les infos que j'ai fournies.

Si cela ne suffit pas, il suffit que tu me dises " je ne comprend pas l'anglais, aide moi"et je passerai quelques heures à bien le faire et traduire le mode d'emploi.

dans le cas contraire, je t'invite à lire les informations que le brave développeur à décrit pour aider les utilisateurs comme toi.


----------



## Tera_ (18 Mai 2009)

Un autre site très sympa pour faire un choix sur différent Thème : Macciti, il suffit d'installer la source "macciti.com/cydia" dans les sources de Cydia pour pouvoir en profiter.


----------



## airb (28 Mai 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Au rique de paraitre lourdingue, j'ai mis un lien un lien qui te renvoie sur un article qui contient:
> 
> 1) le nom de l'appli
> 2) comment la télécharger
> ...



Toujours pas reussi a installer ton application les boules...


----------



## Selthis (4 Juin 2009)

J'ai mon iPhone demain et ce topic va m'être utile, merci beaucoup à tous


----------



## naas (23 Juin 2009)

vous avez des applis qui ne passent pas sous 3.0 ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2009)

naas a dit:


> vous avez des applis qui ne passent pas sous 3.0 ?



Aucune! Tout passe tres bien pour moi ( ou tout au moins comme j'ai tout réinstallé hier avec ma MAJ, il se peut que j'ai bénéficié de versions corrigées)


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Juin 2009)

Ouais ça m'intéresse également car justement j'ai pas encore passé mon iPhone à la version 3.0 car j'ai pas envie de me retrouver sans rien en attendant une mise à jour.

Par contre d'après ce que je me souviens iTunes m'a déjà dit que MultiConvert et AroundMe sont passés en 3.0 (y'a écrit entre paranthèses " Testé sous 3.0").

Donc ca avance mais pour l'instant j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait grand chose de compatible... Surtout si certains développeurs ne développent plus pour la 3.0 ... .


----------



## richard-deux (25 Juin 2009)

naas a dit:


> vous avez des applis qui ne passent pas sous 3.0 ?



J'ai tenté de télécharger Wifitoogle et il me semble que l'application ne fonctionne pas sous 3.0.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

HImac in touch a dit:


> (...) pour l'instant j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait grand chose de compatible... Surtout si certains développeurs ne développent plus pour la 3.0 ... .



Au contraire! je suis un fan de la bidouille et de toutes les applis un peu "bizarres" et originales, et je n'ai au vraiment aucuns soucis lors de la migration!


----------



## airb (25 Juin 2009)

bonjour est 'il deja possible de jailbreker la version 3.0 si oui avec quel logiciel..?


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Juin 2009)

... avec Google  

direction le blog de la DevTeam .


----------



## airb (25 Juin 2009)

HImac in touch a dit:


> ... avec Google
> 
> direction le blog de la DevTeam .



tu en es sur...? 
pas trouver


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

airb a dit:


> tu en es sur...?
> pas trouver



No Comment, mais je n'en pense pas moins.

A moins que tu refuses catégoriquement de taper "jailbreak iphone 3.0" dans Google, il y a un gros problème de bonne volonté de ta part.

Tu n'auras pas de réponse plus claire dans ce forum, je pense.


----------



## naas (25 Juin 2009)

si tu n'arrives pas à trouver avec google, cela m'étonnerais que tu arrives à le jailbreaker


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

naas a dit:


> si tu n'arrives pas à trouver avec google, cela m'étonnerais que tu arrives à le jailbreaker



En fait, je lui échangerais bien son Iphone contre un téléphone en plastique pour enfant... Si tu n'arrives pas au stade de le trouver dans Google, tu ne devrais pas voir la différence.


----------



## airb (25 Juin 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> En fait, je lui échangerais bien son Iphone contre un téléphone en plastique pour enfant... Si tu n'arrives pas au stade de le trouver dans Google, tu ne devrais pas voir la différence.



le souci est que lorsque je lance redsnow je ne sais pas ou trouver le firmware... avec quickpwn il me le trouvait automatiquement.. alors bon

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h59 ----------




naas a dit:


> si tu n'arrives pas à trouver avec google, cela m'étonnerais que tu arrives à le jailbreaker



on peut le faire avec quickpwn??


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

airb, tu t'enfonces vraiment... Faut arrêter le massacre.

Je t'ai envoyé un lien en privé afin d'éviter de rendre fou les modos en continuant ta discussion...


----------



## airb (25 Juin 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> airb, tu t'enfonces vraiment... Faut arrêter le massacre.
> 
> Je t'ai envoyé un lien en privé afin d'éviter de rendre fou les modos en continuant ta discussion...



Merci bcp ... désolé pour l'encombrement...


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Juin 2009)

airb a dit:


> tu en es sur...?
> pas trouver



 









mad-gecko a dit:


> airb, tu t'enfonces vraiment... Faut arrêter le massacre.
> 
> Je t'ai envoyé un lien en privé afin d'éviter de rendre fou les modos en continuant ta discussion...



Non non tu rigoles, on s'amuse bien ici .


Sinon j'ai trouvé un iPhone qui pourrait plus lui convenir... 








Vous inquiétez pas , j'ai vérifié et il est aussi jailbreakable plus facilement .




Rhooo c'est bon si on peut plus déconner  .


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

HImac in touch , tu es un put*** de vilain garcon, mais je suis mort de rire! 

J'adore...


----------



## naas (25 Juin 2009)

Parler du jailbreak est permis sur ce forum d'après mes souvenirs, parler de logiciels crackés et autres ne l'est pas.
Mais la n'est pas le débat, c'est surtout qu'un peu de technique est demandé (un peu pas plus ) pour faire un jailbreak/desimlock, et le début de la technique commence par chercher les infos dispos sur internet


----------



## Tera_ (14 Juillet 2009)

Sujet d'application surement déjà traité auparavant, mais je viens d'installer IblackList, et j'ai acheter une licence. Je le recommande fortement !

une application de filtrage d'appel par système de Listes. Un appel rejeté et notifié ou pas (choix possible dans les réglages). Cela permet de recevoir que les coups de fils des gens qu'on veut  (Quand je vois le nom de mon supérieur, sa donne pas envie de répondre lol), voili voilou

Je précise que je l'est installé sur Un Iphone 3G, Jaillbreaker en OS 3.0 sa fonctionne nickel.


----------



## HImac in touch (20 Juillet 2009)

Yo everyone, je me permet de poser une quesiton toute simple sur ce topic, j'avais téléchargé gpsphone, l'émulateur GBA sur mon iPhone avec Cydia mais maintenant il est payant et je m'en sers plus donc je veux le désinstaller. Mais le problème c'est que j'arrive plus à trouver le bouton Désinstaller, il a été remplacer par Purchase mais moi je veux pas acheter leur bordel -_-. J'ai essayé par divers moyens, impossible même pas possible de supprimer la source... Je déteste vraiment la manière d'obliger les gens à acheter -_- surtout qu'il bloque les mises à jour des autres apps que j'ai cte truc à la c*n.


Avez vous une solution pour que je puisse enfin désintaller cte merde ambulante qui me gave ?


Merci .


----------



## naas (20 Juillet 2009)

Via cydia gestion des packages installes


----------



## HImac in touch (20 Juillet 2009)

Ca ne marchait pas non plus car quand je voulais cliquer sur l'apps, il me lançait la même page qui disait purchase au lieu de modify en gros, j'étais obligé de payer car je pouvais ni le désinstaller ni viré sa source...


Mais j'ai trouvé une superbe app o/ , Cydelete l'application que je recherchais inconsciemment. Cet app' qui te se télécharge ironniquement sur Cydia permet de désinstaller les apps télécharger sur Cydia à la manière de App Store donc à l'aide de la petite croix en haut à gauche de l'icône. Du coup plus besoin de lancer Cydia d'atendre des plombs pour désintaller les apps une à une... o/ Yeahhhh.



Donc mon souci est terminé  , Cydelete est pas aussi fluide que la fonction de suppression sur l'App Store mais il remplit parfaitement son rôle, et c'est tout ce que je demande .


Et aussi je râle car rendre payant des applications sur Cydia c'est tout simplement abusé dès que ça a un peu de succès -_-... Ce qui est encore plus abusé c'est obligé les gens à acheter l'app et empêché la désinstallation -_-, alors qu'il y 'a écrit "Please Donate ".... Y'a comme un arrière goût de vente forcé -____- mais bon c 'est une autre histoire....


----------



## Makhno (29 Juillet 2009)

Salut tout le monde ! 

Je suis un nouvel entrant dans ce monde. Je me demande encore pourquoi j'ai attendu aussi longtemps avant d'atteindre la liberté... Ne serait-ce que pour SBsettings... 

Ça fait longtemps que je me dis qu'il serait pratique d'avoir l'affichage des débits up/down dans la barre en haut (à droite ou à gauche de l'heure, peu importe )
SBsettings permet seulement d'avoir l'affichage de l'atténuation, en chiffres... 

J'ai pas trouvé d'add-on pour SBS qui ferait ça. Mais en même temps, je n'ai ajouté aucun dépôt supplémentaire à Cydia, alors... 

Quelqu'un à une idée ? 

Merci, en tout cas.


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Juillet 2009)

Tout a été plus ou moins cité.
Mais 3G unrestrictor qui permet de contourner la limite des 10 Mo quand on n'est pas en WiFi est in-dis-pen-sa-ble.
Surtout en vacances...


----------



## naas (30 Juillet 2009)

pour télécharger par exemple l'application du musée de londres


----------



## globox3 (30 Juillet 2009)

c'est pô bien de jailbreaker vous zpetes des terroristes en puissance vous zallez faire planter tous les relais mobiles ... c'est ce qu'affirme Apple au DoJ américains


----------



## greggorynque (30 Juillet 2009)

Nan nan apple dit c'est mal mais ne corrige quasiment jamais les failles en profondeur lors de leurs mises a jour 

Sinon je suis passé comme un gros geek au 3GS, et j'ai decouvert backgrounder qui avec toute la ram disponible surce modèle est une pure tuerie !!!


----------



## tkhalbiz (27 Octobre 2009)

*iRealSMS*







Suivez les instructions et vous devriez être opérationnel en peu de temps. Vous devez prendre note que chaque fois iRealSMS est ouvert, il vérifie en ligne pour vérifier la série. Pour arrêter la vérification de série suivez les instructions au bas de Cery: 

     * Installez iRealSMS de Cydia  
     * Téléchargez le keygen windows ici
     * Lancez le keygen pour créer le code d'activation  
     * Ouvert jusqu'à iReal et tapez sur l'achat ou à activer  
* Entrez n'importe quelle adresse e-mail et le code d'activation qui est sensible à la casse si le taper exactement de lire comme 
     * Il convient de s'inscrire et profiter de votre fait irealsms  

Remarque: Comme je l'ai indiqué ci-dessus vérifie irealsms la série à chaque fois vous ouvrez la PPA de sorte que vous devez procéder comme suit les étapes ci-dessous ou vous risquez votre iPhone / liste noire de série sur les serveurs irealsms et vous ne pourrez plus l'utiliser. 

     * SSH / DiskAid / iPhoneBrowse dans votre iPhone  
     * Allez dans / root  
     * Trouver un dossier qui est appelé / etc et y entrer  
     * Il existe un fichier nommé hosts dans le dossier etc /  
     * Copier ce fichier dans votre ordinateur et ouvrez-le avec txt modifier ou l'ouvrir dans votre application ssh  
     * Ajoutez la ligne suivante sous la dernière ligne après avoir ouvert le fichier hosts  
     * 127.0.0.1 iRealSMS - landscape SMS on your iPhone - Home 
* Enregistrez le fichier ne pas cliquer sur enregistrer en tant que simplement enregistrer comme elle est et le copier vers le dossier etc 
     * Respring / reboot et profiter Irealsms merci à Studguy et les testeurs Keygen​


----------



## kaos (22 Novembre 2009)

J'aurais besoin d'un coup de main pour configurer "BossPrefs"

J'ai installé le paquet et j'ai été voir un peu les prefs de ce paquet mais a la suite de ça il m'a reconfigurer l'emplacement de mes app et m'a réduit mes pages 

j'ai un peu peur de faire des conneries a force de tout trifouiller ... un petit coup de main pour un nouveau jailbreakeur ?


----------



## F118I4 (22 Novembre 2009)

kaos a dit:


> J'aurais besoin d'un coup de main pour configurer "BossPrefs"
> 
> J'ai installé le paquet et j'ai été voir un peu les prefs de ce paquet mais a la suite de ça il m'a reconfigurer l'emplacement de mes app et m'a réduit mes pages
> 
> j'ai un peu peur de faire des conneries a force de tout trifouiller ... un petit coup de main pour un nouveau jailbreakeur ?


Bah normalement BossPrefs n' est plus développé (il me semble) il faut passer à SBsettings.


----------



## kaos (22 Novembre 2009)

ah :rose: , je l'ao pourtant installé ... j'irais voir SBsettings ce que ça donne 

est ce vraiment indispensable ?

encore une question , lors d'une MAJ du iphone , mon jailbreak saute ou rien ne bouge ?


----------



## naas (22 Novembre 2009)

kaos a dit:


> encore une question , lors d'une MAJ du iphone , mon jailbreak saute ou rien ne bouge ?


Ton jailbreak saute


----------



## kaos (22 Novembre 2009)

mon jailbreak ainsi que toutes les app installées donc .. mais je garde mes photos ma musique etc ... ?


c'est cool d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre . Merci


----------



## naas (22 Novembre 2009)

kaos a dit:


> mon jailbreak ainsi que toutes les app installées donc .. mais je garde mes photos ma musique etc ... ?
> 
> 
> c'est cool d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre . Merci


tes photos et musiques sont stockées sur itunes, ils seront recopiées dont la prochaine synchro.

pour sauvegarder tes applis jailbreak, il te faut procéder à une sauvegarde préalable, cydia fourmille d'informations à ce sujet.


----------



## kaos (22 Novembre 2009)

Je commence un peu a y voir plus clair , mes recherches sur le net m'ont un peu embrouillées car il y a des jailbreak pour certaines versions et pas d'autres ,  etc etc ...

En revanche la visibilité des app n'est pas au top sur cydia , les noms ne sont pas tres évocateurs et les screenshots pas tjrs disponibles .

j'y retourne :rateau:

merci


----------



## naas (22 Novembre 2009)

La question a se poser c'est si tu as besoin des améliorations amenées par les versions d'Apple

sinon regarde du coté de  AptBackUp sur cydia


----------



## kaos (25 Novembre 2009)

Je reviens pour savoir ce que sont les sources sous cydia ? est ce que ça correspond à des sortes de Team qui proposent des app sous cydia ??


merci d'avance


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2009)

google


----------



## F118I4 (25 Novembre 2009)

kaos a dit:


> Je reviens pour savoir ce que sont les sources sous cydia ? est ce que ça correspond à des sortes de Team qui proposent des app sous cydia ??
> 
> 
> merci d'avance


Bah ça depend il y a des sources qui regroupent pleins d' App et d' autres qui sont spécialisés dans certains types d' App.

Exple:
-Il y a la source sosiphone pour toutes les App françaises ou les App traduites en français.
-Il y a aussi la source de bigboss regroupant toutes les App développé par eux: SBsettings, BossPrefs etc...
-iClarified qui est spécialisé dans les bidouilles genre émoticones pour le clavier, débloquer le son (limite européenne), downgrade du baseband...

Il faut faire attention aux sources que tu mets, vérifie le contenu des sources.
Il y a de bonnes sources et d' autres qui sont plus gadgets.


----------



## kaos (25 Novembre 2009)

Ok c est bien ce que j'avais compris , c'est bizarre mais depuis que j'ai jailbreaké j'ai l'impression de retomber dans le shema de bidouilles que je fuyais sur linux et window ... le contraire de ce que apple propose en fait :rose:


Merci pour l'info

PS , toi tu conseille quoi comme sources ?


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2009)

Le jailbreak c'est de la bidouille a la base. As tu lu l'article que je t'ai proposé ?


----------



## F118I4 (26 Novembre 2009)

kaos a dit:


> PS , toi tu conseille quoi comme sources ?


Bah ça dépend de ce que tu veux...
Mais je ne suis plus trop à jour sur les sources .
Si tu veux pas trop bidouiller rajoute juste une ou deux sources FR comme SOSiPhone de tte façon tu as les sources de la communauté à la base après tu rajoutes une source que si elle t ' intéresse.


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2009)

Naas , le lien que tu m'a passé est le résultat d'une recherche google dont la première proposition envoie sur ça
Donc oui , j'ai bien lu l'article et j'ai bien sur installé aptBackup 

J'ai du mal avec la présentation des app dans cydia ! c'est pas beau et c'est illisible


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2009)

Si vraiment tu n'es ps satisfait de ton jailbreak pour des histoires de graphisme retourne du cote clair de la force


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2009)

Jamais content ces macusers :rose: on ne veut pas un peu mieux .... On veut le top , 
le top me suffira merci


----------



## kaos (6 Décembre 2009)

Je cherchais des logiciels pour la video sur iphone , cycorder est sympa mais accéder aux videos est fastidieux .. diskaid est payant et au bout de quelques jours je ne pouvais plus sortir mes videos faites avec cycorder . 

donc j'ai trouvé ça et ça fonctionne plutot bien 


il faut
  le logiciel *Cycorder* (disponible gratuitement via *Cydia*),
 le logiciel *PPVideoEnabler* (disponible gratuitement via *Cydia*)
 le logiciel *PixelPipe* (disponible gratuitement via *AppStore*).

et avec tout ça on post directement les videos sur toute les plateformes facebook etc ... plusieurs 


Encore une fois il faut creer un compte mais on upload photo et video facilement


----------



## kaos (6 Décembre 2009)

Ben ça alors , mes photos cycorder sont maintenant importées au même titre que les photos dans iphoto ! un double clic dessus et la video se lance dans quicktime 

Je ne sais pas quelle application a fait ça mais c est trop géniale !!!


il y a aussi Video mover sous cydia ( Une tuerie !!! )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2009)

Canal+ a sorti une application qui permet de regarder certains programmes, Groland Mag zine, sur son iPhone/iPod Touch.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h17 ----------

Correction : Groland Mag zine par exemple


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Décembre 2009)

pas besoin de jailbreak pour en profiter de cette appli


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2009)

Non, cette application est tout ce qu'il y a de plus légal.


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Décembre 2009)

Justement, ce topic est plus spécialement dédié aux applis necessitant de jailbreaker 
PS : le JB n'est pas illégal, on n'en parlerai par ici sinon


----------



## julie-a (16 Décembre 2009)

Euh moi je voulais savoir si les appli GPS étaient vmt efficaces ? J'ai pas Jailbreackée... donc s'il faut mettre 50 ou plus pour que ça capte le signal tous les 10 ans... Dur dur... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2009)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Justement, ce topic est plus spécialement dédié aux applis necessitant de jailbreaker
> PS : le JB n'est pas illégal, on n'en parlerai par ici sinon



Désolé, je me suis trompé de fil. :rateau:


----------



## divoli (19 Décembre 2009)

Edit: Oups, erreur de post.


----------



## vador79 (28 Décembre 2009)

Moi j'ai essayé de le jailbreaker 'c'est donc un iphone 3gs acheter il y a quelques jours,  j'arrive al e jailbreaker avec "blackra1n" version rc3 et quand le redemarre il reste bloqué sur iTunes et le cable USB pouvez vous m'aider. Merci


----------



## Futur (31 Décembre 2009)

salut, moi j'ai trouver tout ce qu'il faut pour jailbreacker sur le site suivant:
www. play-the. net   
j'espere que ca pourra en aider quelques uns


----------



## kaos (31 Janvier 2010)

http://www.bluebanana.fr/tag/cerebro-cydia/


Une localisation de votre iphone lorsqu'il est perdu ou volé ....

par contre ayant Sbsetting , je coupe souvent la localisation gps pour économiser de la batterie ! donc attention a bien laisser ce service actif


----------



## naas (31 Janvier 2010)

kaos a dit:


> http://www.bluebanana.fr/tag/cerebro-cydia/
> 
> 
> Une localisation de votre iphone lorsqu'il est perdu ou volé ....
> ...



ah ah je teste, cela à l'air sympa !


----------



## kaos (31 Janvier 2010)

ça marche pas mal du tout , je l'ai installé et les options sur le site sont vraiment bien .... je me suis envoyé des messages a partir du site et le message apparait bien sur l'iphone même en veille ..


Franchement nikel maintenant je suis septique de l'utilité pour le vol , par contre oublié au travail ou chez un ami , pas de soucis ... y'a meme un mode sonar qui permet de lancer une musique de la bibliothèque si on ne sait plus ou est son iphone dans l'appart 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h08 ----------

tant qu'a faire passer aussi par winterboard ou bosspaper pour ne pas faire apparaitre l'icône de Cerebro


----------



## kaos (2 Février 2010)

vador79 a dit:


> Moi j'ai essayé de le jailbreaker 'c'est donc un iphone 3gs acheter il y a quelques jours,  j'arrive al e jailbreaker avec "blackra1n" version rc3 et quand le redemarre il reste bloqué sur iTunes et le cable USB pouvez vous m'aider. Merci



tu  dois relancer le jailbreak a chaque coupure de l'iphone  et tu retrouve tout comme avant , mais le jailbreak est pas si indispensable que ça sur 3gs en utilisation standard grd public


----------



## F118I4 (2 Février 2010)

Il me semble que c 'est un nouveau bootloader donc il faut attendre une solution en plus Geohot est sur la PS3 donc c' est pas prêt d'arriver.


----------



## kaos (10 Février 2010)

Ben c'est pas une exclue mais j'en avais un peu marre de l'interface "linux" de CYDIA et je me suis tourné vers ROCK .... je suis conquis , l'interface est beaucoup plus sympa et moins austère alors je post !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h57 ----------




vador79 a dit:


> Moi j'ai essayé de le jailbreaker 'c'est donc un iphone 3gs acheter il y a quelques jours,  j'arrive al e jailbreaker avec "blackra1n" version rc3 et quand le redemarre il reste bloqué sur iTunes et le cable USB pouvez vous m'aider. Merci




J'ai trouvé ça si ça peut t'aider ... :rose:

http://www.blogiphone.fr/2010/02/03/jailbreak-iphone-3-1-3-finalement-possible/


----------



## Pouasson (10 Février 2010)

Mes applis préférées... mouarf 

- SBSettings
- 5 dockicons
- Winterboard
- Categories
- Lockdown
- Install0us
...


Entre autres... après y'a pas mal d'applis craquées, donc pas le droit d'en parler...


----------



## kaos (13 Février 2010)

Mes indispensables 


+Sbsetting
+Bosspaper
+cycorder
+cydelete
+"un backup de logiciels cydia" j'ai zappé le nom ;(
+Cérébro


----------



## naas (13 Février 2010)

Je suis surpris que 3G unrestrictor, privacy, backgrounder soient ignorés de vos listes.


----------



## kaos (13 Février 2010)

Ouais , j'en ai pas tellement besoin en fait ! je suis à panam et j'ai la plus part du temps du wifi , quand au Multitâche généralement c'est bon puisque l'ipod continue de fonctionner pendant l'utilisation de pas mal d'app finalement .

je n'avais pas entendu parler de privacy , je le met direct


----------



## naas (14 Février 2010)

Par contre celui qui trouve le moyen de "dégriser" le bouton télécharger (upload) sur safari je lui paye une mousse. Autant télécharger vers l'iPhone c'est règlé Grace au module safari disponible sur cydia, autant télécharger vers un serveur ... C'est mission impossible


----------



## richard-deux (14 Février 2010)

Les accusés de réception SMS: iPhoneDelivery.


----------



## naas (14 Février 2010)

Indispensable  tiens je cite mywi un pdanet sans soucis


----------



## kaos (14 Février 2010)

Tiens , va falloir que je test ça un de ces quatre , je l'ai installé mais j'ai encore jamais eu l'occasion de l'utiliser 

Merci beaucoup pour Privacy


----------



## HImac in touch (15 Février 2010)

Cette dernière page est vraiment une mine d'or d'informations. J'avoue que je n'ai plus été au courant des dernières apps sortit sur Cydia depuis de nombreux mois. Privacy, 3G unrestrictor, MyWi, Cérébro, que des apps qui dans la théorie sonne parfaitement bien. Je les essayerais dès que je pourrais.


Plus je l'utilise et plus j'adore mon iPhone o/, il m'aide pour tout, tout les jours. Au début je ne le trouvais pas si exceptionnel bien que beau et intuitif, mais maintenant, il me sers réellement et me facilite la vie tous les jours *_*.


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Je vais peut être parcourir ce topique&#8230;
Comment s'appelle ou s'appellent les apps permettant le passage (gratuit) de l'iPhone en mode modem 3G ?


----------



## naas (16 Février 2010)

Mywi.


----------



## richard-deux (17 Février 2010)

iBlueNova.

Je viens de tester l'application et je dois dire que cela fonctionne parfaitement.
Je n'ai eu qu'un bug (l'appli a quitté) sur une vingtaine de transfert de photos avec différents téléphones portables.


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Février 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> iBlueNova.
> 
> Je viens de tester l'application et je dois dire que cela fonctionne parfaitement.
> Je n'ai eu qu'un bug (l'appli a quitté) sur une vingtaine de transfert de photos avec différents téléphones portables.



C'est sur que ça manque cruellement sur l'iPhone. Mais je voulais savoir, à "t'endendre" tu dis que ça marche par Bluetooth entre un iPhone et un autre téléphone portable...mais, je croyais que cela ne marchait qu'entre iPhone ou iPod Touch ?

Tu confirmes que ça marche avec n'importe quel autre mobile face à un iPhone ?


----------



## richard-deux (19 Février 2010)

HImac in touch a dit:


> C'est sur que ça manque cruellement sur l'iPhone. Mais je voulais savoir, à "t'endendre" tu dis que ça marche par Bluetooth entre un iPhone et un autre téléphone portable...mais, je croyais que cela ne marchait qu'entre iPhone ou iPod Touch ?
> 
> Tu confirmes que ça marche avec n'importe quel autre mobile face à un iPhone ?



Oui, je confirme.
Tu peux utiliser le Bluetooth de l'iPhone vers n'importe quel appareil téléphonique et même vers un Macbook et un iMac. 

Sinon, je n'ai pas essayé entre 2 iPhones.


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Février 2010)

C'est très bon à savoir ça, merci bien richarddeux .


----------



## kaos (21 Février 2010)

IphoneVM2

J'ai installé ce tweak en étant un peu septique j'avoue mais on vois vite la différence ! Notamment avec de gros jeux comme assasin screed


----------



## kaos (23 Février 2010)

Je crois pas que cette app est été citée .

application iPhone qui permet aux utilisateurs daccéder à leurs fichiers stockés sur leur compte Box.net. Le compte de base est gratuit et permet jusquà 1 Go despace de stockage avec 25 Mo de taille de fichier maximale et 10 Go de trafic mensuel. Bonne nouvelle donc pour ceux qui veulent accéder à leurs documents et autres fichiers à partir de leur terminal 3G avec accès WiFi.

Cest assez impressionnant que de visualiser ses vidéos, photos, fichiers PDF, Word, Excel et documents PowerPoint documents à partir de son compte Box.net sur iPhone. *Il vous est également possible de jouer des fichiers musicaux qui sont stockés sur votre compte*, cest un peu comme passer de la version de 8 Go au 16 Go de liPhone.


 De plus, vous pouvez prendre des photos de votre iPhone, les uploader sur votre compte Box et de les partager avec la personne de votre choix. Vous pouvez partager des fichiers individuels ou des dossiers entiers. 



Lautre fonctionnalité pratique est la possibilité de transférer vos photos depuis votre librairie photos ou en mode Camera Roll au lieu dutiliser iTunes pour synchroniser avec votre ordinateur local.


 Tout est en temps réel ce qui signifie que lapplication peut surveiller lactivité de votre compte box.net. Chaque fois que quelquun rajoute un fichier ou un document à un dossier partagé sur votre compte, vous serez en mesure de voir instantanément.



Bref une extension de place non négligeable 







L'app iphone
Telechargement

Le site
http://www.box.net


----------



## Yann D (28 Mars 2010)

naas a dit:


> Indispensable  tiens je cite mywi un pdanet sans soucis



MYWI est vraiment de la bombe mais nous sommes plusieurs à rencontrer ce problème :
Il se ferme tout seul quelques seconde après l'ouverture !

Jusque là pas de solution INUTILISABLE

iPhone 3G s 3,0 débloqué


----------



## kaos (18 Avril 2010)

je me suis aperçu apres une mise a jour que je n'ai plus le bouton GPS dans sbsetting , est ce un tweak spécial ? dois je réinstaller ?

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h33 ----------

Bouhhh je n'avais pas fais un saut dans le menu "more" tout simplement ou l'on choisit de faire apparaitre ou pas certains tweaks et j'avais enlevé les menus gps et le edge tout simplement ;( :rose:


----------



## Yann D (19 Avril 2010)

Tu nous expliqueras ce qu'est un tweak.

La seul solution que j'ai trouvé pour utiliser mon iPhone comme un modem c'st d'acheter PDAnet mais bon quand on gagne 300$/moi (Cambodge), 30$ pour une appli qui ne me servira au mieux que 5 mn/sem c'est cher&#8230;


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2010)

yanndefond a dit:


> MYWI est vraiment de la bombe mais nous sommes plusieurs à rencontrer ce problème :
> Il se ferme tout seul quelques seconde après l'ouverture !
> 
> Jusque là pas de solution INUTILISABLE
> ...


quelle version de mywi?


----------



## Yann D (20 Avril 2010)

Ben j'ai regardé mais je ne trouve pas.
J'ai voulu voir sur l'ordi mais c'est peut-être ça le problème : J'AI MYWI SUR MON IPHONE MAIS PAS DANS LE MENU APPLICATIONS D'ITUNES !


----------



## naas (20 Avril 2010)

yanndefond a dit:


> Ben j'ai regardé mais je ne trouve pas.
> J'ai voulu voir sur l'ordi mais c'est peut-être ça le problème : J'AI MYWI SUR MON IPHONE MAIS PAS DANS LE MENU APPLICATIONS D'ITUNES !



Majuscules: hurler, pas forcément nécessaire 

C'est une application de cydia, donc avant que tu la trouves sur itunes, va falloir attendre un peu


----------



## Yann D (21 Avril 2010)

hum

de toutes façons au bout de 10 sc l'application se ferme automatiquement donc je ne peux pas l'utiliser
J'ai vu que d'autre rencontraient le même problème mais je n'ai trouvé aucune solution.

OS 3:mouais:


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2010)

si tu ne sais pas, va dans cydia, gestion de tes applis, et regarde les maj disponibles.


----------



## Nick936 (24 Avril 2010)

Regarde si l'application qui tu as prise est bien compatible avec ton firmware ;-)


----------



## Yann D (26 Avril 2010)

Merci mais je ne m'y connais pas tellement en informatique.
Pour moi " application compatible avec firmware " c'est du Chinois
En plus aparemment cracked ça veut dire piraté

Pour couronné le tout j'ai réessayé de me connecté hier comme la dernière fois mais ça ne fonctionnait pas ! L'ordi m'indiquait " câble débranché " mais la dernière fois ça ne lui avait pas empêché de se connecter ! Pareil pour l'indication " not connected " sur Mywi.


----------



## naas (26 Avril 2010)

yanndefond a dit:


> En plus aparemment cracked ça veut dire piraté


Aaaaaah bon ?  :rateau: 
On en apprends tous les jours sur ce forum hein


----------



## Yann D (27 Avril 2010)

Pourquoi cydia propose Mywi et Mywi craked ?


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2010)

Parce que tu es connecté sur un serveur de pirates tout simplement.


----------



## naas (27 Avril 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Parce que tu es connecté sur un serveur de pirates tout simplement.


Ah zut, et les pirates c'est le même gout que les crakers alors ?


----------



## Yann D (28 Avril 2010)

Mais pourquoi un serveur de pirates propose Mywi non piraté ?


----------



## naas (28 Avril 2010)

yanndefond a dit:


> Mais pourquoi un serveur de pirates propose Mywi non piraté ?


Dis moi Yanndefond, tu sais ce qu'est cydia ? 

Tes questions semblent démontrer que non.

Pour faire court: Cydia est une application te permettant d'installer des logiciels non autorisés par apple, des extensions au système, et bien sûr tout iphone jailbreaké possède cydia.

Dans Cydia tu peux rajouter tes sources, 

Si une de tes sources propose des logiciels pirates, c'est que tu l'as mis ou qu'un copain la mis pour toi.


----------



## Yann D (29 Avril 2010)

Merci je comprends mieux ce que sont les sources.


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Mai 2010)

naas a dit:


> Dis moi Yanndefond, tu sais ce qu'est cydia ?
> 
> Tes questions semblent démontrer que non.
> 
> ...



Voilà.
Cydia n'est synonyme ni de piratage, ni de logiciels gratuits de mauvaises facture.
C'est juste, pour les gens honnêtes, un mode de distribution alternatif de logiciel, qui, pour la plupart, ne passeraient pas ou n'ont pas passé le filtre de l'AppleStore pour diverses raisons.
Un certain nombre de logiciels distribués par Cydia sont des logiciels commerciaux ou des sharewares et ne sont d'ailleurs pas donnés, mais, pour certains, sont très utiles.
J'en ai acheté un certain nombre, j'ai rarement été déçu, et,ce, d'autant plus que cette plateforme de distribution permet des périodes d'essai, ce que ne propose pas, comme chacun le sait, l'AppleStore.


----------



## kaos (15 Juin 2010)

Je cherche un moyen d'avoir la direction dans Plan comme avec le 3gs mais sur 3g jailbreaké ....

ça vous parle ?


----------



## Pouasson (15 Juin 2010)

Bein, il faut la boussole du 3GS, qui n'est pas présente sur le 3G.


----------



## dsimard001@videotron.ca (20 Juin 2010)

j ai intalle cydia et je donwlaod des aplic toute a senble ok mais je les voie pas sur mon iphone 3gs ex le five appli desk


----------



## ELC FX (20 Juin 2010)

Il se trouve dans les réglages , si tu ne le voi pas réinstalle le


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2010)

dsimard001@videotron.ca a dit:


> j ai intalle cydia et je donwlaod des aplic toute a senble ok mais je les voie pas sur mon iphone 3gs ex le five appli desk



Je ne comprends rien à ton message 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h06 ----------




kaos a dit:


> Je cherche un moyen d'avoir la direction dans Plan comme avec le 3gs mais sur 3g jailbreaké ....
> 
> ça vous parle ?


pas possible, désolé.


----------



## kaos (20 Juin 2010)

bah je pensais qu'on pouvait rajouter un patch à "Plan" 


tant pis


----------



## naas (22 Juin 2010)

kaos a dit:


> bah je pensais qu'on pouvait rajouter un patch à "Plan"
> 
> 
> tant pis



il te faut un capteur que le telephone ne possède pas.


----------



## Pouasson (22 Juin 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Bein, il faut la boussole du 3GS, qui n'est pas présente sur le 3G.


----------



## Rossonero (5 Août 2010)

Faut un minimum de connaissance pour jailbreaker son iPhone, j'ai fais un tour sur Cydia et je ne pige pas grand chose, tout est en anglais... Les jeux sont nuls, pour installer un simple thème c'est tout un boxon... En plus je ne suis pas très au courant des risques que cette manip' peut comporter pour le tel, nos données... Donc je vais m'abstenir, à moins d'être convaincu mais faudra me faire un long poste explicatif


----------



## naas (5 Août 2010)

C'est ta curiosité qui te fera jaibreaker


----------



## fpoil (7 Août 2010)

Le seul risque quand on est un bourrin comme moi c'est de perdre ses données non synchronisées malgré le fait que l'on repète partout de faire une sauvegarde avant Bref jailbreak de mon 4g hier pour installer mywi, plantage de l'iPhone (je pense a cause du code pin de ma sim non deverouillé) ... Restauration obligatoire...Nouvelle installation de mywi, tout est ok mais pas encore testé, je tenterais bien aussi my3g, le facetime libèré du wifi. 

Bref qui a essayé mywi et pdanet, pdanet j'eu testé il y a longtemps sur un first gen... On dit que mywi consomme beaucoup de batteries, vrai? Mon iPad wifi est impatient de trouver une connexion mobile


----------



## naas (8 Août 2010)

Mywi en USB est une tuerie en wifi moins bien.
pour l'autonomie j'ai du mal a te renseigner dans le sens ou je le fais en vacances depuis un trou perdu en edge !


----------



## Macuserman (13 Août 2010)

Sinon, quelqu'un a déjà essayé de jailbreaker l'iPad avec JailbreakMe ?
Quels sont les avantages du JB avec un iPad qui n'est pas 3G ?


----------



## naas (13 Août 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Sinon, quelqu'un a déjà essayé de jailbreaker l'iPad avec JailbreakMe ?
> Quels sont les avantages du JB avec un iPad qui n'est pas 3G ?


non , pas d'ipad.
avantages supposés, si je compare à l'iphone: 
multitâche
sûrement des fonctions pour se connecter depuis un iphone 
des astuces pour lire des divx tout format, etc
flash aussi
le reste ici
http://www.ipadjailbreak.com/


----------



## Macuserman (13 Août 2010)

OK ! 
Merci&#8230;
Même si je suis pas totalement pour cette pratique, je vais peut être me laisser tenter par Jailbreakme. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h13 ----------

Activator est génial ! 

Mais comment active-t-on BackGround ? Je n'ai pas saisi comment ça fonctionne&#8230;


----------



## BlackBurn (26 Juillet 2011)

Personellement, mes tweaks préférés sur Cydia sont :
- SBSettings
- Remove Background
- Gremlin

Après, j'utilise d'autres petit tweak mais je peux m'en passer.


----------



## Yann D (27 Juillet 2011)

Mais apparemment si on débloque on perd le GPS. C'est le cas sur mon iphone 3Gs iOS 4,2

Voyez-vous une solution ?


----------



## naas (28 Juillet 2011)

Tu as fait un jailbreak avec quoi ?


----------



## Yann D (28 Juillet 2011)

snow qqc il me semble. grâce à la Dev team. Au Cambodge Apple commercialise pas iPhone donc obligatoire Du coup dur d'utiliser l'app Nike+


----------



## naas (29 Juillet 2011)

http://www.redmondpie.com/fix-blacksn0w-wifi-youtube-gps-problem-on-iphone-3.1.2-firmware-9140085/


----------



## Yann D (29 Juillet 2011)

Au début c'est enthousiasment mais malgré l'intro ça ne résout que les problèmes de wifi et de push
En plus je suis en iOS4.2 mais ça ne change peut-tre rien. Merci quand même


----------



## naas (29 Juillet 2011)

http://cydia.frenchiphone.com/hvdcgkl/images/jailbreak.htm


----------



## Yann D (29 Juillet 2011)

Merci le tableau est très clair mais je ne vois pas en quoi ça peut m'aider.

Vaut-il mieux passer en iOS4.3 et débloquer selon le tableau pour récupérer de GPS ?


----------



## naas (30 Juillet 2011)

Lis le fil sur le 3Gs en 4.2 avec les retours d'infos


----------



## Yann D (1 Août 2011)

Le banseband en Français c'est le programme du modem n'est-ce pas ?
Quand j'ai débloqué l'appareil je ne pouvais plus utiliser les services de téléphonie. J'ai emporté l'iPhone chez dans une boutique où m'a tout remis en place : " il fallait changer le programme du modem. "

Du coup, si je configure mon programme en 5.15.04 est-ce que je ne prends pas un risque ? Si le problème vient de là, comment faire ?
En tous cas merci, j'ai quand même l'impression d'avancer.


----------



## naas (1 Août 2011)

Juste un truc en passant, ton telephone est français ?
si oui au bout de 6 mois tu débloque l'iphone sans logiciels, c'est via ton opérateur.


----------



## Yann D (1 Août 2011)

Non, je l'ai acheté aux Etats-Unis et je suis obligé de le débloquer pour l'utiliser au Cambodge.

Premier déblocage iOS3 pas de problème GPS.
iOS4.2 c'est bien mais vaut mieux pas débloquer apparemment !


----------



## naas (1 Août 2011)

yanndefond a dit:


> Non, je l'ai acheté aux Etats-Unis et je suis obligé de le débloquer pour l'utiliser au Cambodge.
> 
> Premier déblocage iOS3 pas de problème GPS.
> iOS4.2 c'est bien mais vaut mieux pas débloquer apparemment !


va faire un tour du coté de frenchiphone car je ne suis pas assez dispo pour t'aider jusqu'au bout et suis un peu esseulé ici


----------



## Yann D (18 Août 2011)

Aucune solution sur frenchiphone. Apparemment la question n'est même pas abordée.


----------



## john_dewinter (4 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un sait-il si il me faut une app cydia pour avoir le montant de crédit utilisé après chaque appel pour un iPhone 3gs?

Je ne le vois pas directement dans les réglages

Jonathan


----------



## Yann D (4 Novembre 2011)

Tu rigoles ou quoi ? J'utilise mon iPhone dans un pays où il n'est même pas commercialisé et depuis toujours, sans que je lui demande rien, il m'affiche ce que m'a couté chaque communication et le solde de mon compte


----------



## john_dewinter (4 Novembre 2011)

Haha, je comprends que ça puisse énerver si on ne l'a jamais voulu...
Moi je ne suis même pas sûr que je le veuille, mais j'aime bien connaître mes options ainsi que le pourquoi du comment de mon Iphone et ça apparaissait chez un ami donc je me posais la question.

J'imagine que ça doit être selon le provider alors?


----------



## naas (4 Novembre 2011)

provider: fournisseur
bloody french !


----------



## john_dewinter (4 Novembre 2011)

Naas Vous avez raison. Bon weekend


----------



## naas (4 Novembre 2011)

john_dewinter a dit:


> Naas Vous avez raison. Bon weekend


bonne fin de semaine


----------



## Douglas311 (18 Février 2012)

Et dans le genre out Tv vous avez quoi ??


----------



## naas (18 Février 2012)

iOS 5 resouds Le probleme pour moi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h19 ----------

Sinon c'était tvout mirror (de mémoire )
Et câble achète chez xtreme deal


----------



## vin$$ (27 Mai 2012)

Pour moi :
sbsettings
killbackground
activator
bitesms


----------



## rgi (3 Mars 2014)

Voicis les miens : j'ai bitesms 8 en plus


----------



## mr007joey (21 Avril 2014)

Bonjour , Slow mo Mod marche bien avec vous ?


----------



## Maxmad68 (24 Décembre 2014)

Pour moi, c'est ifile, Activator, Springtomize, wi-pi et wi-carrier


----------



## root39 (8 Février 2021)

bonjours je vois bien que vous parlez de jailbreak mais quand je suis venue sur cette categorie le jailbreak je l'utilise pour pouvoir debloquer des telephone bloquer icloud j'utilise checkra1n mais je rencontre quelque probleme si quel qu'un s'y connais un peux envoyer un message svp ousi vous connaiser un meilleurs logicielle de jailbreak


----------

